# Help ID 3 Bikes



## orangewill (Sep 9, 2015)

These bikes were just saved from being scrapped.  Can anyone help me ID what they are?  Thanks.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 9, 2015)

1st lets get some better pictures!
    one of them looks like it has some decent value as it has a Major Taylor adjustable stem.


----------



## orangewill (Sep 9, 2015)

I would love to but these are what were sent to me.  I will inquire about getting more.  Challenges are good, right?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 10, 2015)

Challlenges are not good if you want the right answers.  Roger


----------



## T-Mar (Sep 10, 2015)

Rota was apparently the brand name of products manufactured by Victor SImon, who operated  a sheet metal stamping operation in Lyon, France. The company had ventured into the bicycle field by at least  late 1935, producing a plunger style derailleur. They would eventually expand into other components, such as brakes.  I'm not sure if they actually manufactured bicycles or had them contract manufactured, to capitalize on the derailleurs. Regardless, the Rota bicycles appear to have been available around the same time as the derailleurs first appeared.

 Based on the dates and addresses of extant company receipts, the company was relocated from Lyons to nearby  Villeurbranne sometime during 1938-1939. Given that at least one of the bicycles states Lyon on the head badge, it may be pre-war.

I can't tell for sure, but it almost looks like one of the bicycles has a multiple cog freewheel, though it only appears to have about three cogs? It also looks like it has a bracket on the chainstay, possibly for a derailleur? The bicycle with the proper dropped bars appears to have a shallower seat tube angle and the top appears to extend far enough above  the top tube to use a cinch collar. These characteristics make it appear older than the bicycle with what appears to be inverted touring bars. Both bicycles appear to have adjustable stems and forward extension seat posts.  FWIW, these features where quite rare on European, post war bicycles, though who knows if they are OEM. Both bicycles seem to have the same pattern chainring and I wonder if these are another Rota product?

We also know that Rota cycle products were almost certainly  being  distributed in the USA in the late 1930s. The Rota 1935 derailleur was patented in the USA in late 1936 and New York based Hudson was distributing  their bicycles and derailleurs by at least 1940. Velo-Retro sells a reprint of the 1940 Hudson catalog containing  Rota bicycles and derailleurs, while Frank Berto covers three  Rota derailleurs in his book, The Dancing Chain. Fortunately, he published the original derailleur illustrations, which I imagine are the same ones as  in the Hudson catalog. All three drawings, show a distinctive, identical dropout and Rota bicycles probably served as models for the drawings, so it would be interesting to see if the illustrated dropout matches those on the  subject bicycles.  The 1940 Rota 301 derailleur was chainstay mounted, and it would be interesting to see if the apparent chainstay bracket matches it.


----------



## mongeese (Sep 12, 2015)

I like the bikes and would like to talk purchase if possible. PM if at all possible. Thanks for showing the bicycles.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 13, 2015)

I have an Iver Johnson with a Rota derailleur


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm only seeing 2 bikes but they look like great finds for collectors of early lightweight bikes.  Worth WAY more than scrap! Good save.


----------



## orangewill (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the help.  CABE rocks.


----------

